

Rails may be the wrong choice for your startup. - ubi
https://medium.com/on-startups/9e00ebeaa932

======
yaph
Comparing the age of Rails to Java and PHP seems awkward, even more so since
Ruby, PHP and Java all appeared in the same year - 1995.

Apart from that Rails and a handful of other frameworks that get you started
quickly are a sane choice in the beginning.

